# Civil Service Exam 2019



## financeguy92 (Apr 11, 2018)

does anyone know if exam dates are out? I couldn't find anything on the website for 2019. I'm attempting to plan a vacation in the spring and dont want to be away obviously during the date.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

2019’s the fire exam, isn’t it?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I'll take it, though they won't take me.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Since my days of taking civil service exams are over I might as well pass along some study material to help out you boys and girls with passing the personality section of the 2019 exam AKA the minefield. 
https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Employee-Understanding-Dealing-Personality-ebook/dp/B01CK7U57S
This book helped me better understand the personality section a bit more. Highly recommend


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> 2019's the fire exam, isn't it?


Fire was this past March, scores still aren't out yet. PD is odd numbered years


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

TheSnowman said:


> Since my days of taking civil service exams are over I might as well pass along some study material to help out you boys and girls with passing the personality section of the 2019 exam AKA the minefield.
> The Ideal Employee, Understanding and Dealing with Personality Tests - Kindle edition by Donald J. Schroeder, Frank Lombardo. Professional & Technical Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
> This book helped me better understand the personality section a bit more. Highly recommend


Looks like it's worth checking out. The Hanrahan course is excellent too, IMO. He's done well in the CS system himself, has a good number of practical tips, some not entirely obvious


----------



## Plearlat (Oct 8, 2018)

financeguy92 said:


> does anyone know if exam dates are out? I couldn't find anything on the website for 2019. I'm attempting to plan a vacation in the spring and dont want to be away obviously during the date.


They posted the date , it will be March 23rd


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Plearlat said:


> They posted the date , it will be March 23rd


I can finally claim residency preference


----------

